# Best clipless pedals for downhill



## french man (May 31, 2004)

We need good clipless pedals for dowhill
what do you think
Time Z ?
Crank brothers mallet ?
Shimano ?

Do you know the difference between the Time Z control and the Z freeride ?

Thanks for your help


----------



## NCBigHit (Jan 15, 2004)

Saw a pic of the new mallets which actually have pins in them...the seem like the perfect dh pedal to me.

http://www.crankbrothers.com/mallet.php


----------



## jasonvelocity (Jul 21, 2006)

After blowing through several pairs of Shimano's, I have switched to Crank Bro's Mallets. The different release behaviour took a bit to get used to, but they pop out less, and actually last more then one rock bash.


----------



## recycle127 (Nov 15, 2007)

I have had both shimano and cb, I would go with the crank bros


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

Time best in and out system !!!


----------



## dwnhlldav (Feb 2, 2006)

If I can find some one who sells the older Shimano 646s I'd buy several pairs.

I've jumped off a loading dock on a hardtail and landed flat. Pedals were fine but I twisted the crank arms.

But riding the same pair since 2000. A couple seasons ago the body separated from the rest of the pedal, so I started looking for replacements. Went with crank brothers first, but after 3 months of riding them on a rigid single speed with no hucking, the spindles were bent.

Tried Time Z's, but kept popping out unexpectedly. Went back to my half broken Shimanos and have been riding them for the last 2 seasons. Still looking for a couple more pairs.










I'm not normally a shimano lover, I try and avoid them as much as possible. But these pedals rock.

Like everything else, Shimano makes a range of pedals and their low end ones are just that, low end. The guys saying they don't like them should really clarify which pedal they were riding.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Yep, Shimano 646's. I have a pair on the M1 and two pairs for back-ups. You can usually find them used on Ebay, sometimes new. I also have them on my trail bike.


----------



## gil_caz (Jul 12, 2006)

when i did ride clipless i had good luck with the DX shimanos.

and i did hit rocks with them. hard. alot.


----------



## k1creeker (Jul 30, 2005)

another vote for mallets. no complaints here. they just work.


----------



## string (Jan 13, 2004)

Your going to get a pretty wide mix of opinions on this one.

I like Time Z's for what its worth.


----------



## NormanPCN (Oct 13, 2005)

Time Z for me.


----------



## man w/ one hand (Dec 29, 2003)

dwnhlldav said:


> If I can find some one who sells the older Shimano 646s I'd buy several pairs.
> 
> I've jumped off a loading dock on a hardtail and landed flat. Pedals were fine but I twisted the crank arms.
> 
> ...


http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/PE707A10-Shimano+Pd-M646+Pedals.aspx

I bought 2 sets a few months ago. Best clipless pedal I've ever used.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

man w/ one hand said:


> http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/PE707A10-Shimano+Pd-M646+Pedals.aspx
> 
> I bought 2 sets a few months ago. Best clipless pedal I've ever used.


Wow, you can still get them new??!!


----------



## maverick69693 (Aug 28, 2007)

anything with a wide pedal base should work well.


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

I'm using Acid's to save a few grams (395g for the aluminum vs. Mallets at 540g aluminum) The platform is smaller and there are raised tabs instead of pins so it doesn't grip as well unclipped but so far I'm pretty happy with the performance. I've Used Time pedals in the past and really liked their engagement/release action better than the CB so far but that may just be due to having much more riding time on them. Time Z's come in at 530g BTW, only reason I didn't go with them.


----------



## dwnhlldav (Feb 2, 2006)

man w/ one hand said:


> http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/PE707A10-Shimano+Pd-M646+Pedals.aspx
> 
> I bought 2 sets a few months ago. Best clipless pedal I've ever used.


THANK YOU!

I bought 2 pair, and would buy two more if I had the cash. If they still have them next month I'll at least pick up one more pair.


----------



## mtbames190 (Nov 18, 2005)

ATOMLAB QUICKSTEPS. thats all i have to say


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

This is kinda a pointless thread. I mean people will give a varied opinion based on personal preference. The engagement will vary significantly from pedal to pedal and people like certain aspects of them. i.e.:

I prefer SOLID engagement with adjustable tension, and very little.. i mean very little float, and prefer a resin cage so it will _slide_ over rocks instead of hang up on them. Hence I use the Shimano DX pedals.

Some of my team-mates like to have more float then they know what to do with, weak spindles so they have to replace them twice a season, and almost no grip from the surrounding cage so they choose to use CB mallets.

That being said, I do see some promise in the new Mallets, as they have a revised spindle, traction pins, and looks like a stronger engagement mechanism... still wish they were adjustable.


----------



## neverwalk (May 14, 2005)

Time Z's Very consistent release and entry, even in nasty mud. I also find that if you're freeriding, doing logs, skinnies, etc. that they tend to pick up less wood chips wedged into the underside of the pedal than shimano (closed end) shaped clips.


----------



## jayjudy13 (May 8, 2004)

chooofoojoo said:


> Some of my team-mates like to have more float then they know what to do with, weak spindles so they have to replace them twice a season, and almost no grip from the surrounding cage so they choose to use CB mallets.
> 
> That being said, I do see some promise in the new Mallets, as they have a revised spindle, traction pins, and looks like a stronger engagement mechanism... still wish they were adjustable.


I agree that the Mallets have their issues, but I've had pretty good luck with them. I'm due for a new pair, I think i'm gonna try out the new ones. I personally don't think they need an adjustment, I keep the cleats on the 15 degree side and its tight enough, but not too tight. The 20 degree side is a bit more than I need.

If CB made the Mallets adjustable they would have to completely redesign them and it would (probably) mean making a simple design unnecessarily less simple IMO...


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

chooofoojoo said:


> This is kinda a pointless thread. I mean people will give a varied opinion based on personal preference. The engagement will vary significantly from pedal to pedal and people like certain aspects of them. i.e.:
> 
> Isn't that exactly what he asked for?


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

New Mallets all the way...


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Double post.


----------



## wormvine (Oct 27, 2005)

man w/ one hand said:


> http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/PE707A10-Shimano+Pd-M646+Pedals.aspx
> 
> I bought 2 sets a few months ago. Best clipless pedal I've ever used.


Thanks Bro. I have these pedals and I have beaten the piss out of them and they keep on ticking. I just ordered 2 sets today. :thumbsup:


----------



## man w/ one hand (Dec 29, 2003)

wormvine said:


> Thanks Bro. I have these pedals and I have beaten the piss out of them and they keep on ticking. I just ordered 2 sets today. :thumbsup:


No problem guys, can't remember who, but some one on MTBR clued me in to them a while back. I'm shocked they still have some. 646 is the best clipless pedal for dh/freeride/bmx there ever was. Maybe Shimano will take notice. They don't shed mud very well or work very well in snow, but I love'em. Not too bad of a price either, I might add. Cheaper than the 647's that replaced them, (you know the 647's are cheaper to make than the 646's).


----------



## dwnhlldav (Feb 2, 2006)

man w/ one hand said:


> No problem guys, can't remember who, but some one on MTBR clued me in to them a while back. I'm shocked they still have some. 646 is the best clipless pedal for dh/freeride/bmx there ever was. Maybe Shimano will take notice. They don't shed mud very well or work very well in snow, but I love'em. Not too bad of a price either, I might add. Cheaper than the 647's that replaced them, (you know the 647's are cheaper to make than the 646's).


I scan the online sellers every few months looking for the 646s. There is a place in Texas called Hurricane BMX that comes up when you google them. The pedal is listed on their site but they don't actually have any.

Again, thanks for the link to Jenson. I'm so stoked that they have them.


----------



## dwnhlldav (Feb 2, 2006)

I just got a set of pedals in the mail from a dude who saw this thread. I can't seem to find the pm/email that we used to communicate. If you see this please shoot me a pm. I want to at least send enough dough to cover shipping.

Thanks for the kickass 646s!


----------

